

Hydrodynamic quantum analogs: A review - irickt
http://math.mit.edu/~bush/?p=2984

======
irickt
Direct link to the paper: [http://math.mit.edu/~bush/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2014/...](http://math.mit.edu/~bush/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2014/09/Bush-ARFM-2015.pdf)

